# Affaire ibook 800



## tuileur (30 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour, je suis nouveaux sur le forum et bientot (je crois) nouveau dans l'univers mac.
Etant etudiant et sans le sous (et oui, moi c'est le tarif qui m'a oriente vers un mac) mon universite me propose une config (neuve bien sur) a base de ibook 800 + carte airport pour 990 euros.
Je sais que le G3 est depasse et encore plus le 800 (j'ai lu attentivement le forum depuis une semaine) mais objectivement je n'ai rien trouve a ce tarif (meme en PC) qui soit aussi interessant.
Je voulais avoir quelque avis eclaires pour que je puisse avoir bonne conscience en faisant le cheque et ne pas me dire deux jours apres que j'aurais pu le payer moins cher.
Merci d'avance
Paul


----------



## bigtool4u (30 Septembre 2003)

Ibook 800 + carte airport = 1289,29 euros sur l'apple store.
A toi de voir ??

Par contre prends au moins 256 de ram en plus quand j'ai acheté le mien il était totalement inutilisable avec les 128 mo d'origine.


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un iBook 800 dont je suis très content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




990 , ce n'est pas cher !


----------



## daffyb (30 Septembre 2003)

Je ne dirais pas que le G3 est dépassé (car j'ai un iMac G3 700 MHz bien boosté voir mon  profil





). Tout cela dépend de ce que tu vas demander à ta machine.
Pour illustrer mes dires, les jours passent et je trouve ma machine de mieux en mieux ! c'est pour dire (au boulot, j'ai un Xeon 2,4 GHz avec 1 Go de DDR, tout en SCSI, une carte 3D Nvidia Quadro 4 et tout et tout... NT 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je suis tellement content de rentrer chez moi pour retrouver une VRAIE machine ! avec un VRAI OS)
Bon tout ça pour dire que tout est dans l'utilisation qu'on veut faire de sa machine. La mienne a 2 ans, c'était une machine en fin de vie, comme on dit. Ben j'ai même pas envie d'un G5 car mon G3 me suffit amplement et au moins, j'utilise le processeur à 90 % et non pas à 5%, ce qui serait du gachit !


----------



## Thymus (30 Septembre 2003)

j'ai acheté mon ibook 800 au mois de juin... et franchement c'est la meilleure chose que j'ai fait depuis longtemps d'un point de vue informatique. Et ce n'est pas une machine dépassée... Je veux dire que pour tout ce qui est travail de bureau (textes, tableur etc...) c'est suffisant et pour ce qui est jeux c'est très très suffisant : par exemple, chez moi, warcraft 3 tourne aussi bien sur mon ibook que sur mon pc... sauf que mon pc est censé etre 3 fois plus puissant (cf ci-dessous). Bref à toi de voir mais je ne pense pas que tu le regrettes. Et le prix est très bon... 

Et puis le mac c'est comme le pc mais en mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T


----------



## cham (30 Septembre 2003)

Mon iBook depuis novembre 2002. Tous les jours je me félicite de cet achat (sans rire !)
On en a déjà parlé plein de fois. File lui une barrette de 512 Mo et ça rouuuuuuuuule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu pourras tout faire sauf de la video lourde.
Et c'est clair que OS X c'est reposant. Allez 2 bonus au passage, en plus du reste : pas de virus et des polices lissées. Yop.

J'ai justement passé l'apres-midi devant Win XP que je découvrais, quelle agression visuelle, ergonomique... Tout boouge en permanence, on a pas de repère ! Et je parle pas de l'activation ("il vous reste 3 jours")

J'ai toujours sinon un PC depuis 5 ans sous Win 98, que je n'utilise quasi plus depuis que j'ai mon iBook.


----------



## tuileur (30 Septembre 2003)

Bon vous m'aidez a confirmer mon choix qui est presque definitif (car c'est vrai que cette offre est financierement vraiment top, c'est cool d'etre etudiant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
J'hesite encore un tt petit peu car je vais peut etre avoir une allonge de budget qui mettrai les Ti 667 d'occase voire les 867 12" a ma portee (je pense a 1500&amp;#8364;...je reve?).
Je tiendrai le forum au courant de ma decision
Merci encore


----------



## gwena (1 Octobre 2003)

normalement de nouveaux ibook vont sortir alors attend un peu
le bleme c'est que comme c une offre spéciale à mon avis ça durera pas longtemps... mais c quand meme con si dans 1 mois y'en a des nouveaux! 
prend un 12" 867 si tu peux le 667 d'occaze, ben c'est d'occaze et ensuite un g3 800 je sais pas si la différence de puissance et super!? sans compter la carte 3d qui est mieux dans le g3 si je me souviens bien...


----------



## tuileur (1 Octobre 2003)

Oui c'est une offre de rentre jusqu'au 30 octobre...
Bon c'est vrai que je pourrai attendre mais etant donne que je vise pas le top du top pour etre up to date, je vois pas trop l'interet d'attendre (du fait que j'en ai besoin maintenant) car gagne quelque Mghz sur un processeur ou une new carte graphique un peu plus performante ca ne me changera pas tant ca (utilisation bureautique MP3 et stockage photo).
Mais c'est clair que je louche tres fort du cote de l'alu 12".


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2003)

Prends le bon sang ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je le prendrais en tout cas


----------



## tuileur (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon c'est fait j'ai commande mais j'ai pris le 900 12" combo car le graveur me semblait utile, ac carte airport le tt pour 1250 euros je crois que ca va le faire!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Semaine d'attente avt d'etre un mac user, j'ai hate!!


----------



## tuileur (1 Octobre 2003)

Je rajoute juste un truc du fait des reponses que j'ai eu et puis pour alimenter le debat:
Ca fait cinq ans que je suis sur PC et franchement pour l'utilisation que j'en fait (bureautique et multimedia) je suis hyper satisfait de XP, mon fixe un sony P4 2.66 ac graveur dvd,512DDR et 250go me satisfait completement et je passe a l'ibook et donc mac, car ce sont quasiment les plus petits, ils sont pas cher, ils sont super beau...
Voila voila
A+


----------



## Graphistecomfr (2 Octobre 2003)

Thymus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté mon ibook 800 au mois de juin... et franchement c'est la meilleure chose que j'ai fait depuis longtemps d'un point de vue informatique...



Nan, la meilleure chose est de prendre un AppleCare. Le reste est presque accessoire...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (2 Octobre 2003)

tuileur a dit:
			
		

> car ce sont quasiment les plus petits, ils sont pas cher, ils sont super beau...




Ce sont là des leurres. Une machine d'entrée de gamme, qui plus est lorsqu'il s'agit d'un portable au même prix qu'une machine de bureau, est forcement moins fiable qu'un modèle de milieu de gamme. Sinon les powerbooks n'existeraient plus.
AppleCare de rigueur. A l'achat ou avant l'expiration de la garantie.


----------



## Mulder (2 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Nan, la meilleure chose est de prendre un AppleCare. Le reste est presque accessoire...



Rabat-joie !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (3 Octobre 2003)

Je ne fais que rationnaliser l'achat...


----------



## Onra (3 Octobre 2003)

L'AppleCare est indispensable pour un portable.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (3 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> L'AppleCare est indispensable pour un portable.



Mince, mais pourquoi personne me l'as dit avant expiration de la garantie du mien ?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> L'AppleCare est indispensable pour un portable.



Pouquoi ?
L'AppleCare couvre encore les batteries ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2003)

Ah ce compte là elle est aussi indispensable pour les imacs et emacs...


----------



## Onra (3 Octobre 2003)

Non, parce qu'un portable on le trimballe n'importe où et que l'usure est irrémédiable.

Si je prends l'exemple du Ti 550 de Melaure. Au bout de 18 mois le lecteur dvd est tombé en rade. En prime, il avait eu droit au modèle avec peinture typé écaille. Le portable était aussi méchament enfoncé derrière l'écran suite à une chute.

Avec l'AppleCare, le portable est parti en réparation pour changement de lecteur optique. Le Ti est revenu avec un lecteur dvd neuf, un capot neuf et la bande qui s'écaillait autour du clavier neuve. Aujourd'hui avec 2 ans d'âge son Ti est magnifique, presque neuf.

Alors oui l'AppleCare est indispensable pour une machine mobile. Si je l'avais sur mon iBook je m'en serait servi... mais je l'ai acheté d'occase et que le vendeur ne l'avait pas pris (il avait plus d'un an).


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

Je confirme. Avec le prochain portable, je prévoierais de prendre l'AppleCare dans l'année d'achat


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Octobre 2003)

j'en suis à mon troisième portable Mac (un Ti, un Lombard, et maintenant un iBook), je n'ai jamais pris d'Apple care (trop cher !) et n'ai jamais eu l'utilité (pour l'instant ...).
la meilleure garantie n'est-elle pas d'être très soigneux avec sa machine et d'avoir un bon sac de transport ...


----------



## Mulder (5 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis à mon troisième portable Mac (un Ti, un Lombard, et maintenant un iBook), je n'ai jamais pris d'Apple care (trop cher !) et n'ai jamais eu l'utilité (pour l'instant ...).
> la meilleure garantie n'est-elle pas d'être très soigneux avec sa machine et d'avoir un bon sac de transport ...



Justement, la garantie et son prolongement sous forme d'Apple Care est bien là pour pallier à moindre frais (sinon ceux occasionnés par l'immobilisation de la machine) les défauts éventuels qui ne sont pas dus au manque de soin.

Sinon tu as raison de dire qu'il vaut mieux être soigneux. quand je vois comment certains martyrisent leurs portables et se plaignent ensuite de problèmes de charnière et autre...


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Non, parce qu'un portable on le trimballe n'importe où et que l'usure est irrémédiable.




mon ibook a deux ans et 5 mois, je n'en n'ai absolument pas pris un soin particulier, et il est nikel (hormis la batterie morte, mais 150 euros c'est moins que 440)

bref, pas besoin d'applecare pour un ibook (peut etre que pour les ti, qui sont fragiles, c'est mieux)


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis à mon troisième portable Mac (un Ti, un Lombard, et maintenant un iBook), je n'ai jamais pris d'Apple care (trop cher !) et n'ai jamais eu l'utilité (pour l'instant ...).
> la meilleure garantie n'est-elle pas d'être très soigneux avec sa machine et d'avoir un bon sac de transport ...



J'ai pris soin de ma machine. Protection de clavier, pochette rembourée+sac rembouré. Malgrès cela il s'use vite quand on travaille 12 heures pas jour dessus ...

Et puis un lecteur de DVD qui tombe en rade au bout de 14 mois ce n'est pas normal mais quand on est plus sous garantie c'est très cher ...


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Malgrès cela il s'use vite quand on travaille 12 heures pas jour dessus ...



MOUARFFFFF


----------



## colbosc (6 Octobre 2003)

mon Apple care a remplacé la batterie de mon iBook acheté en juin 2001
sinon jamais un problème


----------



## colbosc (6 Octobre 2003)

aujourd'hui sur le site de la fnac, je vois pour 1490  TTC : iBook 900, 14', 384, 60 Go et Airport !! 
sur l'Apple store, il passe à 1899 !

une affaire quoi


----------



## dfromparis (6 Octobre 2003)

> aujourd'hui sur le site de la fnac, je vois pour 1490  TTC : iBook 900, 14', 384, 60 Go et Airport !!
> sur l'Apple store, il passe à 1899 !



La fnac fait du destokage intelligent! J'ai pris une offre identique fin juin (sauf que c'était à 1690 à l'époque au lieu de 1890) et suis très satisfait. même s'il y a une MAJ de l'ibook, ces références seront très bien pour durer encore quelques années.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (7 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bref, pas besoin d'applecare pour un ibook (peut etre que pour les ti, qui sont fragiles, c'est mieux)



Ça c'est une ânerie incomensurable basé sur une seule et unique expérience. Ou bien Apple a volontairement refourgué quelques milliers d'iBooks défectueux. J'opte pour la première.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (7 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> la meilleure garantie n'est-elle pas d'être très soigneux avec sa machine et d'avoir un bon sac de transport ...



Malheureusement non (trop facile).


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> Malgrès cela il s'use vite quand on travaille 12 heures pas jour dessus ...



MOUARFFFFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Si tu t'étais occupé du projet euro dans une des filiales d'AXA tu ne dirais pas ça. On nous a confié la migration euro en octobre 2001, ce qui ne nous a laissé que 3 mois pour tout migrer ! On a fini le 26 decémbre au soir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnellement ça ne m'a pas faire rire. C'était enormément de boulot et en plus pas intéressant du tout. Le seul plaisir que j'ai eu c'est de m'offrir un Powerbook pour bosser directement avec des sessions X sur les serveurs Solaris ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'étais occupé du projet euro dans une des filiales d'AXA tu ne dirais pas ça. On nous a confié la migration euro en octobre 2001, ce qui ne nous a laissé que 3 mois pour tout migrer ! On a fini le 26 decémbre au soir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas que Decus voulait se moquer de ton travail mais souligner le fait que bosser en plein temps sur son portable n'est pas si rare. 
L'an dernier, j'ai infligé le même traitement à mon Ti (avec des applis gourmandes de vidéo &amp; photo ...) qui était ma seule machine et je n'ai pas remarqué spécialement d'"usure".


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement non (trop facile).



tu peux argumenter ta réponse plutôt que de parsemer systématiquement tes posts de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je maintiens qu'un portable s'use surtout en déplacement et c'est donc là qu'il faut le choyer tout particulièrement.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que Decus voulait se moquer de ton travail mais souligner le fait que bosser en plein temps sur son portable n'est pas si rare.
> L'an dernier, j'ai infligé le même traitement à mon Ti (avec des applis gourmandes de vidéo &amp; photo ...) qui était ma seule machine et je n'ai pas remarqué spécialement d'"usure".



Tu as de ma chance. Mais chaque semaine, je faisais l'allez-retour entre Lyon et Paris, plus les déplacement intra-muros in Paris. Il a beaucoup bougé ! En plus je n'avais pas vu que ma montre rayait la peinture ...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (8 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens qu'un portable s'use surtout en déplacement et c'est donc là qu'il faut le choyer tout particulièrement.



Evidemment tourné comme cela...


----------



## Jetsurfer (11 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis à mon troisième portable Mac (un Ti, un Lombard, et maintenant un iBook), je n'ai jamais pris d'Apple care (trop cher !) et n'ai jamais eu l'utilité (pour l'instant ...).
> la meilleure garantie n'est-elle pas d'être très soigneux avec sa machine et d'avoir un bon sac de transport ...



Pour ma part depuis deux semaines ayant un PB 17", je me pose des questions en ce qui concerne l'AppleCare.
J'ai déjà eu un SE, SE/30, Centris 610, PM 7500, iMac DV/400, PB 1400 et mon frère à peu près la même chose plus un Pismo et jamais nous n'avons pris d'AppleCare vu que cela me parait être le prix de rachat pour Apple en ce qui concerne les machines.
Ici avec le 17" et bien je ne pense pas que je vais prendre le risque, mais je dirais les 12" si vous êtes soigneux avec vos machines cela ne devrait pas poser de problème, à partir du 15" là il faut voir, enfin 440 Euros sur un PB 12" je trouve cela excessif... mais à chacun de voir.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Octobre 2003)

Jetsurfer a dit:
			
		

> enfin 440 Euros sur un PB 12" je trouve cela excessif... mais à chacun de voir.



certes !
Peut-être que notre grand rhétoricien Graphistecomfr pourra nous offrir des Applecare à tour de bras ...


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> certes !
> Peut-être que notre grand rhétoricien Graphistecomfr pourra nous offrir des Applecare à tour de bras ...



J'ai l'impression que la durée de vie des composants n'est plus la même qu'il y a dix ans. Le lecteur de mon TI a bien laché au bout de 14 mois ... Les composants électronique ne sont plus destiné à durer longtemps.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que la durée de vie des composants n'est plus la même qu'il y a dix ans. Le lecteur de mon TI a bien laché au bout de 14 mois ... Les composants électronique ne sont plus destiné à durer longtemps.



c'est possible mais il ne faut pas faire de généralités : mon ex TI 400 (qui date de début 2001) n'a pas de probème. Même la batterie et la peinture sont en bon état  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(je sais ça parce qu'il est resté dans la famille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## superseblebatcoc (12 Octobre 2003)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> > aujourd'hui sur le site de la fnac, je vois pour 1490  TTC : iBook 900, 14', 384, 60 Go et Airport !!
> > sur l'Apple store, il passe à 1899 !
> 
> 
> ...



c'est officielle il y a une MAJ.... où l'as tu vu, c'est pour kan...


----------



## filou.nation (13 Octobre 2003)

hello
tu l'as trouvé ou cette offre ?
suis intéressé, mais seul le ibook 800 12' est moins cher sur fnac.com, les autres sont alignés avec applestore


----------



## colbosc (14 Octobre 2003)

deux jours après mon post, il n'y avait plus rien sur fnac.com car à ce prix .....


----------

